

Ask HN: best way to get $10k in 2mths? - FrozenMind

Throwaway acct for obvious reasons; been on HN for a while now.<p>Been trudging along on a startup for a few mths, (still in development).  Long story short; got into startup chile but from all accounts, I'll need 10k to fully access the 40k allowance (because it is given as reimbursement after the fact).  Prob is, I'm dead broke with no other job or any savings left.  I've been trying to think of the most efficient way to raise $$ but my mind keeps freezing with panic.  I've tried finding short term contracts unsuccessfully.  All I've come up with is working at retail stores for the holidays which wouldn't make enough.  I'm of business background and although I can do basic web dev for my startup, (+worked in non-web IT firm before) I'm not a developer.<p>I'd appreciate any suggestions.
======
patio11
Friends and family loan? If I were in your shoes, I'd talk to my gainfully
employed brother or that uncle who once told me that living abroad was the
most important thing he ever did and that I had options if the scholarship
fell through (it didn't).

Assuming you're a middle class American, many people you know have $10k
sitting around somewhere.

~~~
FrozenMind
Thanks, I'm trying to structure how to approach F&F circle without burning
bridges. Because although I'm optimistic about my startup, I know it could go
either way (up/down) or at least take longer than expected to bloom, so I
don't want to falsely promise "I will repay by X date".

Also, anyone whom I think may have close to 10k is probably in terms of assets
(eg house), not sitting in accts, plus they have expenses (mortgage, family,
etc).

~~~
SHOwnsYou
I think you're underestimating the ability to raise money from F&F.

First, I'm sure you have friends with lots of cash, but the beauty is that you
don't need 10k from one person -- You could get 1k from 10 people.

------
corkill
2 credit cards with 5k limit each.

Do you own any other assets. Car etc, sell those. Even random stuff around
your house can probably raise a few thousand.

~~~
FrozenMind
No assets (like car/house) to speak of. Getting rid of old laptop and few
things but expecting only few hundred dollars back.

I've thought about credit cards but assumed I couldn't get them because I have
no official income?

~~~
setzer
I'm probably going to get downvoted here, but they usually do not verify
income (or anything really) for credit card applications in the US.

(As a college student I just used my parents' incomes, using a broad
interpretation of "household income")

~~~
willpower101
Nope. This is good advice. Although some have become aware of this in the last
year or so and started cracking down in it requiring verification after
approval. I learned everything about this from reading the forums at
<http://www.creditboards.com>

------
willpower101
This might sound crazy but could you come up with a way to ask for the money
on kickstarter.com and repay everyone with interest as soon as you get the
allowance? I'm not sure how your allowance works or how fast the turn around
but you would only need 500 people to spare 20 bucks.

